# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  probleme load table

## ensi7

bonjour,

code pour l'export :


```

```

code du load :



```

```

problme :
execution termin avec succes mais pas d'insertion effective dans la table product du demo database.

environnement sybase IQ 12.7

merci pour votre aide.

----------

